# We just took in.............



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

7 golden puppies. I will be bringing 1-2 home tomorrow , so pictures to follow....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, can you send me a couple


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow*

Wow!! cAN'T wait for pictures.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

When i'm ready for a new puppy I may have to move near you so I can get a puppy! I can't wait for pics.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great work there! Can't wait for pictures. Have you alerted the pack?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Cant wait to see pictures of them. yall are so busy and amazing.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Another great rescue! Thanks for all you do.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, send one my way! congrats-you are amazing!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow 7 Golden pups. What is the story behind them?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rob's GRs said:


> Wow 7 Golden pups. What is the story behind them?


A lady adopted a female dog from a shelter and they didnt tell her she was pregnant and 6 weeks after she got her dog had 11 puppies.... she gave 4 away.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> Cant wait to see pictures of them. yall are so busy and amazing.


And we have 4 adult dogs coming in this week.... we are so full with all the hw dogs we have.....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That is so sad. But, I am glad they ended up with you and your pack!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> That is so sad. But, I am glad they ended up with you and your pack!


Yeah it is very sad... the pups are 7 weeks old ...Im not taking all home....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

At least they are going to a safe place, yours!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Yeah it is very sad... the pups are 7 weeks old ...Im not taking all home....


Awwww Think about how much fun Abbie would have with them (kidding).


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Tragic story....but they are blessed b/c they ended up with you Mary....OMG..Cruiser is gonna be in 7th heaven!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

woodysmama said:


> Tragic story....but they are blessed b/c they ended up with you Mary....OMG..Cruiser is gonna be in 7th heaven!!!


Cruiser is going to knock them around like a bowling pin....:no::no::no: He forgets his size and thinks he he can just knock them around....


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

You scared the crap out of me. For a minute I thought I was going to read that YOU Were taking in all seven. LOL


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Looking forward to pictures!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

ShadowsParents said:


> You scared the crap out of me. For a minute I thought I was going to read that YOU Were taking in all seven. LOL


LoL...I have done 4 puppies at once....Wasnt to bad....


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> LoL...I have done 4 puppies at once....Wasnt to bad....


You have a lot of patience. Shadow was enough to make me say no puppies for a long while. rofl.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

For some reason I find that most puppies to be very easy.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> LoL...I have done 4 puppies at once....Wasnt to bad....


Puppies are easy, until they can reach the countertops.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Puppies are easy, until they can reach the countertops.


LOL>>>No kidding..that was Cruiser at 4 months....


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

OMG..the counter tops. Our Bailey will be 2, yes, 2 years old next week and he STILL hops on the C-tops if he eyeballs something of interest to HIM..ie; ink pen, tissue, papertowel, carmex. LOL!

But hey, I applaud you and say thank you for taking these babies in. Don't know how you do it all. Bless you!!!! 

~Jackie


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

oooh! take all 7 and set up a webcam so we can all watch them all day! :wiggle:


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, I haven't seen your halo but you are an angel. Does Dirk's Fund ever say "we're full?" What a group!


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow! A a newbie to this forum and since Coffee is only 14 mos. I was unaware of Dirk's Fund 'til just now. May I just say in the words of Wayne (of Wayne's World) We are not wotthy!!! What fabulous work they, and you ( I belive it's Mary ) do. There will indeed be some special joy for you at the bridge! THANK YOU for all you do.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Mary, you are the Best.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Cant wait to see pics and I'm torn between wishing I was closer and glad that I'm just far enough away!!!!!!!! Puppy breath!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sweet Katie said:


> Mary, I haven't seen your halo but you are an angel. Does Dirk's Fund ever say "we're full?" What a group!


We are *full* but I can always found room for these little guys.


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

Mary................... I think we get to keep at least one. But we have to pick which one. (*%^&$) I like them both. There name has changed from Butch and Sundance to Jessie and Jake lol I know thats Mike!!! I think it will be the girl that stays but I dunno IM still holding out hope that it will be both!! Maggie just loves them.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenGirlMags said:


> Mary................... I think we get to keep at least one. But we have to pick which one. (*%^&$) I like them both. There name has changed from Butch and Sundance to Jessie and Jake lol I know thats Mike!!! I think it will be the girl that stays but I dunno IM still holding out hope that it will be both!! Maggie just loves them.


yeahhhhhhhhhh about time you got Maggie a friend


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

She needs two..........but i guess i wont push my luck!!! Hey do you like the name Sailor (for the girl) Did you get the picture i sent you of her carrying the show? They go and get all the shoes out of the mud room, and bring them to Maggie!! If we only get to keep one, will you be the one that gets to foster the other? :crossfing


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I just got the pics.... to funny , the shoe is bigger than then.... Yes I will take the other boy


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

They are so FREAKING CUTE I LOVE THEM!!! How are the others doing?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenGirlMags said:


> They are so FREAKING CUTE I LOVE THEM!!! How are the others doing?


good as far as I know they went to there foster homes today.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok, no fair - pics please!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

*I've noticed my most excellent suggestion has been ignored, so I wanted to bump it for you* 



Faith's mommy said:


> oooh! take all 7 and set up a webcam so we can all watch them all day! :wiggle:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, so glad they'll all find great homes with you guys


----------

